# علامات نهاية العالم ....



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤال :

ما هى العلامات التى نعرف بها أن نهاية العالم قد اقتربت. لأن كثيرين يتكلمون عن نهاية العالم , ويضعون تواريخ قريبة.



الجواب :

سنذكر هنا العلامات التى وردت فى الكتاب المقدس :

+ مجئ المسيح الدجال أو ضد المسيح .

وهذا الأمر صريح جداً فى قول القديس بولس الرسول : " لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما , لأنه لا ياتى " المسيح " , إن لم يأت الإرتداد أولاً . ويستعلن إنسان الخطية , إبن الهلاك , المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً . حتى أنه يجلس فى هيكل الله كإله , مظهراً نفسه أنه إله .. الذى يبيده الرب بنفخة من فمه , ويبطله بظهور مجيئه , الذى مجيئه بعمل الشيطان , بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين " " 2تس2: 3-10 ".

+ الارتداد العظيم نتيجة المعجزات التى سيعملها هذا الدجال بقوة الشيطان , فيؤمن به كثيرون , ويرتدون عن الإيمان الحقيقي .

وقد ورد هذا الإرتداد فى البند السابق " 2تي2: 3 " . وعنه أيضاً يقول الروح صريحاً إنه فى الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين " " 1تى4: 1 " . وهذا الإرتداد سيكون عاماً وقاسياً , حتى إن الرب يقول :

"ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخصل جسد . ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام " " مت4: 22 ".

ومع أن إرتدادات كثيرة قد حدثت فى التاريخ , ولكن هذا الإرتداد العام , الذى هو نتيجة معجزات الدجال , لم يحدث بعد ..

قال الرب أيضاً :

+ وسيقوم مسحاء كذبة , وأنبياء كذبة , ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب , حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً " مت24: 24 " .

وكل هذا سيكون من أسباب الإرتداد . وقال الرب عن تلك الأيام الصعبة " يحل الشيطان من سجنه , ويخرج ليضل الأمم " رؤ20: 7, 8 ".

+ علامة أخرى هى خلاص اليهود , أى إيمانهم بالمسيح.

وذلك فى نهاية أزمنة الأمم .. فلما تكلم القديس بولس الرسول عن إيمان اليهود أولاً , ثم دخول الأمم فى الإيمان , أى " تطعيم الزيتونة البرية فى الزيتونة الأصيلة " , قال " فكم بالأولى يطعم هؤلاء , الذين هم حسب الطبيعة فى زيتونتهم الخاصة " " رو11: 16- 24 ".

ثم قال فى صراحة " .. إن القساوة قد حلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملء الأمم , وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل " " رو11: 25, 26 ". يقصد الخلاص الروحى بدخلهم فى الإيمان , كما شرح.

+ علاملات أخيرة هى إنحلال الطبيعة .

وبعد إنحلال قوي الطبيعة , يقول الرب " وحينئذ تظهر علامة إبن الإنسان فى السماء .. ويبصرون إبن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير . فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت . فيجمعون مختاريه .. " " مت 24 " . وهنا النهاية.

تعليق على هذه العلامات :

واضح أنه لم يتم حتى الآن ظهور الدجال ومعجزاته , وبالتالى لم يحدث الإرتداد العام.

كما لم يؤمن اليهود بعد. ولم يظهر مسحاء كذبة يصنعون آيات وعجائب. أما مساله الحروب وأخبار الحروب فهى مبتدأ الأوجاع " مت24: 89 " .


جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه


شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †




​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*ياريت كل اسرة تعلم وتاسس اولادها بالايمان الصحيح للرب يسوع المسيح*

*وتعلمة محبة ومخافة الرب و الايمان والقوة بية ومن الرب يسوع*

*علشان يمكن مش على ايامنا دا ولكن على ايام اولادنا في المستقبل*

*فلازم نعد اولادنا للحاضر لازم نضمنلهم ولاولادهم الحياة الابدية مع يسوع*

*فلازم نزرع احنا بزرة المحبة والايمان و مخافة الرب في كل حين*

*الف شكر للموضوع الرب يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
وعلى المشاركه الرااااااااااائعه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

_*فعلا يا فراشة يا ريت كل اسرة تاسس اولادها على الايمان الصحيح 
ميرسي يا كوكو على الموضوع رائع دة ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا بنت الملك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> سؤال :
> 
> ما هى العلامات التى نعرف بها أن نهاية العالم قد اقتربت. لأن كثيرين يتكلمون عن نهاية العالم , ويضعون تواريخ قريبة.
> 
> ...



*معلوماتك غلط كوكو مان الدجال ظهر وتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*



معلوماتك غلط كوكو مان الدجال ظهر وتاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هوه ايه الالى غلط 
الكلام ده مافيهوش هزار ​


----------



## صوت الرب (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع و ممتع
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> موضوع رائع و ممتع
> الرب يباركك



مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا صوت الرب 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## nonaa (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل كوكو
ربنا  يبارك حياتك​


----------



## انسان محتار (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلام بلا دليل ..اى شخص يمكن ان يقول هذا الكلام .. وهذا مجرد كلام مكتوب من بعض

 الاشختص ولس كلام الله *

                            وشكرا على القص والزق


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا كوكو​*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك *​


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا ميرو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> موضوع جميل كوكو​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*علامات نهاية الزمان*

سؤال :
ما هى العلامات التى نعرف بها أن نهاية العالم قد اقتربت. لأن كثيرين يتكلمون عن نهاية العالم , ويضعون تواريخ قريبة.

الجواب :
سنذكر هنا العلامات التى وردت فى الكتاب المقدس :

+ مجئ المسيح الدجال أو ضد المسيح .
وهذا الأمر صريح جداً فى قول القديس بولس الرسول : " لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما , لأنه لا ياتى " المسيح " , إن لم يأت الإرتداد أولاً . ويستعلن إنسان الخطية , إبن الهلاك , المقاوم والمرتفع على كل ما يدعى إلهاً أو معبوداً . حتى أنه يجلس فى هيكل الله كإله , مظهراً نفسه أنه إله .. الذى يبيده الرب بنفخة من فمه , ويبطله بظهور مجيئه , الذى مجيئه بعمل الشيطان , بكل قوة وبآيات وعجائب كاذبة وبكل خديعة الإثم فى الهالكين " " 2تس2: 3-10 ".

+ الارتداد العظيم نتيجة المعجزات التى سيعملها هذا الدجال بقوة الشيطان , فيؤمن به كثيرون , ويرتدون عن الإيمان الحقيقي .
وقد ورد هذا الإرتداد فى البند السابق " 2تي2: 3 " . وعنه أيضاً يقول الروح صريحاً إنه فى الأزمنة الأخيرة يرتد قوم عن الإيمان تابعين أرواحاً مضلة وتعاليم شياطين " " 1تى4: 1 " . وهذا الإرتداد سيكون عاماً وقاسياً , حتى إن الرب يقول :
"ولو لم تقصر تلك الأيام لم يخصل جسد . ولكن لأجل المختارين تقصر تلك الأيام " " مت4: 22 ".
ومع أن إرتدادات كثيرة قد حدثت فى التاريخ , ولكن هذا الإرتداد العام , الذى هو نتيجة معجزات الدجال , لم يحدث بعد ..

قال الرب أيضاً :
+ وسيقوم مسحاء كذبة , وأنبياء كذبة , ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب , حتى يضلوا لو أمكن المختارين أيضاً " مت24: 24 " .
وكل هذا سيكون من أسباب الإرتداد . وقال الرب عن تلك الأيام الصعبة " يحل الشيطان من سجنه , ويخرج ليضل الأمم " رؤ20: 7, 8 ".
+ علامة أخرى هى خلاص اليهود , أى إيمانهم بالمسيح.
وذلك فى نهاية أزمنة الأمم .. فلما تكلم القديس بولس الرسول عن إيمان اليهود أولاً , ثم دخول الأمم فى الإيمان , أى " تطعيم الزيتونة البرية فى الزيتونة الأصيلة " , قال " فكم بالأولى يطعم هؤلاء , الذين هم حسب الطبيعة فى زيتونتهم الخاصة " " رو11: 16- 24 ".
ثم قال فى صراحة " .. إن القساوة قد حلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملء الأمم , وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل " " رو11: 25, 26 ". يقصد الخلاص الروحى بدخلهم فى الإيمان , كما شرح.

+ علاملات أخيرة هى إنحلال الطبيعة .
وبعد إنحلال قوي الطبيعة , يقول الرب " وحينئذ تظهر علامة إبن الإنسان فى السماء .. ويبصرون إبن الإنسان آتياً على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير . فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت . فيجمعون مختاريه .. " " مت 24 " . وهنا النهاية.

تعليق على هذه العلامات :
واضح أنه لم يتم حتى الآن ظهور الدجال ومعجزاته , وبالتالى لم يحدث الإرتداد العام.
كما لم يؤمن اليهود بعد. ولم يظهر مسحاء كذبة يصنعون آيات وعجائب. أما مساله الحروب وأخبار الحروب فهى مبتدأ الأوجاع " مت24: 89 " .


من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس أسئلة فى الكتاب المقدس​

لقداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنوده الثالث​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*

*ربنا يقرب البعيد يا فراشتى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يقرب البعيد يا فراشتى *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## فادية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*

*موضوع  جميل يا فوشي *
*تسلم ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*



فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا فوشي *
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك* ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*

موضوع راااااائع يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +meriet+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*

موضوع جميل زيك يا احلى فراشة


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*

موضوع جميل يا فراشه

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*



+meriet+ قال:


> موضوع جميل زيك يا احلى فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: علامات نهاية الزمان*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فراشه​
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*كليم متى ما يقصتش يا كوكو 

حاول تفهم وموضوع جميل وربنا يرحم 

و فى تلك الايام تسقط النجوم 

النجوم بترمز لعواميد الدين الى هيسقطوا فى الخطية 

الرب يرحم ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اكيد طبعا انا عارف انوا مايقصدش 
بس ماينفعش نهزر فى حاجه زى كده 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا الانبا ونس 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده ياكوكو مان


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مروورك يا بنت العدرا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------

